# ER.........Who am I kidding.......BIG COLLET AND NUT????



## Suzuki4evr (Feb 1, 2018)

I do a lot of excavator backhoe bushing and pins and I make them semi finished,harden them at the heat treatment company and then grind them to size with my toolpost grinder.
I do as much as I can to protect my lathe bed from the grinding swarf,but I wanted to protect my new bison 4jaw scroll chuck as well,especially when doing the ID. So I made a collet with BIG collet nut to clamp the bushing externally so I don't have to clamp it in the chuck. For the external grinding I have the expansion collets wich I already posted on.












The ID of the one side is 60mm and on the other side 55mm for two different size bushes. The thread is M70×1.5 and the collet nut is 85mm OD and made to use a C-spanner. It all works great and makes it very easy to change the bushes for grinding. Quick and easy,just the way I like it.


----------



## mikey (Feb 1, 2018)

You did a really nice job on that!


----------



## RandyM (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## brino (Feb 1, 2018)

Great job!
Could you also rig up a thru-the-spindle shop vacuum to help capture more of the dust?
Of course, you'd need one without a flammable filter (paper/fabric)...or perhaps a water filter like sometimes used for drywall dust.
-brino


----------



## magicniner (Feb 1, 2018)

Is that "ER Crikey!" ?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Feb 1, 2018)

brino said:


> Great job!
> Could you also rig up a thru-the-spindle shop vacuum to help capture more of the dust?
> Of course, you'd need one without a flammable filter (paper/fabric)...or perhaps a water filter like sometimes used for drywall dust.
> -brino


I use coolent to grind so there is no dust. I don't like grinding dry because that stuff goes EVERYWHERE. The water keep it down and collect in a quick made tray. But I am sure a vacuum is doable if you want to.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Feb 1, 2018)

magicniner said:


> Is that "ER Crikey!" ?


I think it is more of an external compresion clamping collet than"ER". If you want to give it a name. "Crikey" .....got to love that word


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 1, 2018)

Suzuki4evr said:


> I use coolent to grind so there is no dust. I don't like grinding dry because that stuff goes EVERYWHERE. The water keep it down and collect in a quick made tray. But I am sure a vacuum is doable if you want to.


Make sure the water has a rust inhibitor.  You'll be glad you did later


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a resorvoir water tank with soluble oil in,so I am covered. It is a 1.5m between centres lathe and came with the tank.


----------

